
New Zealand Stock Exchange Down for Third Day in a Row Following Cyber Attack - BSG-Actual
https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/business/424567/nzx-down-for-third-day-in-a-row-following-another-cyber-attack
======
BSG-Actual
Context: NZX has suspended trading for the third day in a row in response to a
DDOS attack. It's unclear if the attack is market manipulation, an extortion
attempt, politically or geopolitically motivated, or just someone doing it
because they can.

